# struggling to hit ketosis!



## cw13666 (Jan 16, 2010)

hi everyone, go easy on me, this is my first real post

About 3 weeks ago I started a keto diet and within 4 days I was in ketosis and by the end of the week I had lost around 6 pounds and 3% bf. I then did a carb up and since then, for the last week, I have not been able to get back in to ketosis and my bf and weight have both gone back up.

I've not trained this week, would that hold it off?

breakfast - 4 eggs fried in olive oil and 4 pieces of bacon (grilled)

Snack - pepperami (green)

Lunch - matheson's smoked sausage

Snack - pepperami (red)

Dinner - steak/turkey ect grilled or fried in olive oil.

Will also have around 80 grammes of cheese if still feeling munchy and take 3 Omega 3 fish oil supplements.

Any idea what's going wrong cause I loved the difference it made the first week and want that happening again!

Cheers for any help.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

haha pepperami? oh man go read the diet section about keto diets. no where near enough food there or the right food.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

OK mate, your diet's sh1t to start with, regardless of the amount of carbs in it.

When you say you're struggling to hit ketosis, how do you know this? Are you using ketostix? If so, don't, they're pointless!

Secondly, yes of course not training is going to effect it! The only reason you carb-up is to fuel intense weights sessions and if you don't train following the carb-up then you won't deplete glycogen and thus won't get back into ketosis.

No point following a diet you have no grasp of mate, why haven't you trained after the carb up?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Shouldn't laugh but this diet has tickled me!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

try swapping the second pepparami (red) for another green one, thats your problem right there


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

DEJ said:


> try swapping the second pepparami (red) for another green one, thats your problem right there


I agree, the clue is in the colour: green = good, red = bad.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

DEJ said:


> try swapping the second pepparami (red) for another green one, thats your problem right there





AlasTTTair said:


> I agree, the clue is in the colour: green = good, red = bad.


Brilliant!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Pepperami :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Meal 1: 8 whole eggs

Meal 2: Two scoops of whey with 50g of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 3: 250g of lean meat with large bowl of green salad with 1 Tbsp flax/Olive oil

Meal 4: Two scoops of whey with 50g of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 5: 250g lean meat with handful of cashews/peanuts

Meal 6: 250g lean meat with handful of cashews/peanuts.

Try that


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/8856-big-pscarb-other-diet-experts-advice-needed.html

i used this 1 last summer and it worked well .

drop the pepperami and sausage ffs


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WRT said:


> Meal 1: 8 whole eggs
> 
> Meal 2: Two scoops of whey with 50g of natural peanut butter with water.
> 
> ...


What's the macro's in that lot???

It's a bit difficult to recommend a diet unless you know the guys weight, and BF%.

I also think the Op has a lot to learn. I bet he doesn't even know the macros, or requirements................


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

WRT that sounds like too much protein too me and too many carbs from nuts. You only need 1gram of protein per 'LBM'. The rest of your calories should be coming from fat. Without knowing your weight and lean body mass it's hard to recommend something.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ok argue it with PScarb then as he clearly knows nothing

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/115233-post6.html


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

100g peanut butter has almost 20g carbs. Add that again for the peanuts etc and that's 40g carbs already. Also from what you said that's around 350g protein a day. IMO that's too much unless your lbm is 350lbs. To me it seems like too much protein and too little fat but I'm not an expert.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> 100g peanut butter has almost 20g carbs. Add that again for the peanuts etc and that's 40g carbs already. Also from what you said that's around 350g protein a day. IMO that's too much unless your lbm is 350lbs. To me it seems like too much protein and too little fat but I'm not an expert.


100g of meridan Natty pb has 11.6g of carbs :thumb:


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

I'll have to get some. I'm using whole earth and it's got 17g.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

But I think the point is that you can't just take a diet that works for one person and recommend it for another person without knowing anything about them, I.e weight, bodyfat, lbm etc etc. The diet should fit the person unless I've missed something??


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> But I think the point is that you can't just take a diet that works for one person and recommend it for another person without knowing anything about them, I.e weight, bodyfat, lbm etc etc. The diet should fit the person unless I've missed something??


That's what I said:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Makes two of us then Joe.........


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> I'll have to get some. I'm using whole earth and it's got 17g.


 op thats the worst diet ive ever seen lol no hate intended there, post your weight up and the guys on here will help you they no there stuff......also when it comes to whole earth pb be carfull as the crunchy stuff has more carbs in than the smooth, its only a few grams but could make a differance on a keto diet.....


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Problem is I absolutely love the crunchy stuff. Just have to eat a little less....Good advice though mate I didn't realise that.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats what its all about lads....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Unfortunately for me nuts are off the menu. My step son had an severe anaphylactic reaction to something recently, and we don't know what yet until the tests are done on his blood. But due to the severity we are avoiding nuts.

Anyway, who needs them, they are too addictive anyway, once you pop that lid you can't stop.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> View attachment 37173
> 
> 
> Thats what its all about lads....


It's bit of an animal.............

What's a matter, too spicy for ya?


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Red one for me all the time.....real animal.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

*ITS NOT FOR NATTYS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cw13666 (Jan 16, 2010)

I believe from some of the reactions my diet has not been the most well thought out... 

i'm 5'8, 73 kg, 14.5bf

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

73KG and you wanna lose weight ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> 73KG and you wanna lose weight ?


 :confused1: Weren't you on a diet until recently and only 11 odd stone?


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Yeah just over 11 stone isn't much for your height mate.


----------



## cw13666 (Jan 16, 2010)

i was hoping to cut bf down before trying to go bigger.

Not a good idea?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

cw13666 said:


> i was hoping to cut bf down before trying to go bigger.
> 
> Not a good idea?


If you want to get bigger eat bigger!

Personally I'd attempt to clean bulk and not bother with the bf loss. If you gain muscle and little fat your bf % will mathematically reduce anyway.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

^^^^^ I'd go with what Joe said


----------



## cw13666 (Jan 16, 2010)

ah ok!

Thanks very much, i'll look in to it and see what i can learn and take it from there 

:beer:


----------

